# Watch Dogs: Release für PC, Xbox 360 und PS3 geplant - Keine Wii U, kein Next-Gen



## SebastianThoeing (5. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Watch Dogs: Release für PC, Xbox 360 und PS3 geplant - Keine Wii U, kein Next-Gen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Watch Dogs: Release für PC, Xbox 360 und PS3 geplant - Keine Wii U, kein Next-Gen


----------



## Nemesiscain (5. Juni 2012)

War aber auch klar das sie es auf einem PC vorgezeigt haben. Allein die Übertragung und ein unfertiges Spiel zum laufen zu bringen geht auf einem Computer leichter. 

Watch Dogs gefällt mir sehr gut und endlich sind die Gerüchte um die Plattform auf der es erscheint gestorben. Es wäre so und so unwahrscheinlich gewesen ein Spiel für die Nachfolgegeneration von PS3 und Xbox 360 zu entwickeln wenn deren Ankündigung noch nicht mal geschehen ist. Die Wii U zieht meiner Meinung nur gleich was die Grafikleistung angeht, aber spielerisch hatte sie schon immer eine andere Zielgruppe im Visier.

Viele Spiele die für die PS3 und XBox360 zur Konsolenveröffentlichung erschienen sind hat man noch für die Vorgängergeneration entwickelt und einfach auf die neue Konsole umgelegt. Ich glaube nicht das sich daran bei der nächsten Generation etwas ändern wird.

Ich hoffe jetzt nur das es bis Weihnachten 2013 erscheinen wird. Aber das Spiel scheint ja bereits voll in Entwicklung zu stehen wie man an der Grafikpracht und den Details sowie Effekten bemerkt. Allem in allem ist es der bisher beste Titel der auf der E3 meiner Meinung nach gezeigt wurde. Fortsetzungen wie Halo 4 und Assassins Creed 3 haben bereits eine Fanbasis und bekommen deswegen genug Aufmerksamkeit von den Entwicklern.


----------



## sandman2003 (5. Juni 2012)

gefällt mir sehr gut  wenn sich das auch so Stylish spielt^^

musste aber auch teilweise an Person of Interest denken^^


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2012)

hmmm, wobei, ansich ist das aber schon doof dass das nicht für die Wii2 kommt, da könnte man doch echt nette Sachen machen und dieses Radialmenü dass das Smartphone vom Helden simulieren soll auf das Tablet legen, wo sich doch schon anbieten würde
Aber gut, wichtig sind mir eh im Prinzip dass die PC-Umsetzung was taugt und vorallem das man hier auch Online Ubilauncher auskommt


----------



## ProGaming (5. Juni 2012)

Das Spiel hat Potential und erinnert mich an die Serie "Person of  Interest". Die Serie war der absolute Hit und etwas neues und ich dachte  mir schon, dass wenn es ein Spiel dzau geben würde, wäre das bestimmt  auch ziemlich cool.
Aber der mix aus GTA, AC und POI ist echt gut und stimmig im Trailer.
Auch die Grafik ist echt super und es könnte definitiv GTA gefährlich werden, da dieses Spiel einige Neue Spielelemnte einführt.
Wenn diese gut umgesetzt sind und auch noch weiter gefördert werden und zusätzlich man eine große Bewegungsfreiheit hat, ist das eine geniale Sache!


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2012)

Die ganze Messe hat bisher mal wieder gezeigt, dass der PC einfach die geilste Plattform ist und da nichts herankommt.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab das Video vom Gameplay zuerst gesehen und dachte, wg. dem 360 Controller, das es sich hierbei durchaus um NextGen handeln könnte, die DoF / Bokeh Effekte sahen ja schon seeeeehr nach der Samariter Demo aus. 

Nachdem ich aber das Interview vom CEO von Ubisoft gesehen hab, war ja gleich die erste Frage nach der Plattform und er meinte PC, kommt für PS3 und XBox360.

Falls dieses Gameplay nicht gescriptet war, alles in Echtzeit 'koordiniert' wird und man wirklich absolute Handlungsfreiheit hat ... Holla die Waldfee! Ich glaub da steht uns ein sehr guter Titel bevor! 

... und Shadow, so sehr ich den PC mag, aber wie ich bereits oben meinte, das Spiel wird auch für PS3 & 360 kommen und, sehr viel wichtiger: was genau hat die Messe jetzt für den PC gezeigt? 

Ich hab erst heute Abend angefangen die ganzen Videos zu sichten, die es so von der E3 gab, aber richtig viele und tolle PC News / Videos oder Ankündigungen sind mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## DerBloP (5. Juni 2012)

sehr geil das es noch für diese Konsolen Generation kommt, denn dann lohnt sich ja jetzt ncoch ein kauf eines neuen PC´s da es dann höchstwahrscheinlich auf höchster stufe mit lockeren 60fps läuft, es sei denn die vermaseln den Port. Da die Publisher mMn aus älteren Port desastern gelernt haben schätze ich wird alles gut. Und dafür das es noch für die Gen kommt sieht Traumhafft aus, klar, so wirds nicht auf den Konsolen sein 
Aber was mich ein wenig stört ist das es manchmal nicht wie echtzeit aussah, denn manche sachen passierten (explosion) gerade wenn der Protagonist auch hinsah... und es erschien mir alles ein wenig zu gescriptet...aber ok kann auch sein das der Vorspieler es auch auswendig gelernt hat...wer weiß...aber trotzdem 11 finger hoch


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Falls dieses Gameplay nicht gescriptet war, alles in Echtzeit  'koordiniert' wird und man wirklich absolute Handlungsfreiheit hat ...  Holla die Waldfee! Ich glaub da steht uns ein sehr guter Titel bevor!
> 
> Ich hab erst heute Abend angefangen die ganzen Videos zu sichten, die es so von der E3 gab, aber richtig viele und tolle PC News / Videos oder Ankündigungen sind mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen?


 
hmmmm, naja, wobei man aber eh fragen muss, was für Exklusiv-Titel das überhaupt so Großartig gab, eigentlich auch nicht so viele und so bis auf die Exklusivtitel und Madden und UFC(?), kommt da ein Titel nicht auf den PC?

wobei es aber bei der Ampelszene interesant zu wissen wäre, ob man nicht irgendwie so ne Alternativmöglichkeit gäbe, also vielleicht das Auto hacken z.B., das vor ner Roten Ampel die Bremsen versagen


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juni 2012)

Naja, die Sachen die auf Konsole gezeigt wurden, sahen grafisch wirklich fürchterlich aus. Da sind ständig irgendwelche Dinge aufgeploppt, beim Far Cry 3 Video sogar die Schatten. Die Grafik war reiner Texturmatsch und total verwaschen. 
Dazu waren die Exklusivspiele unheimlich langweilig...das Einzige was gut aussah war dieses The Last of us. Es wirkte halt fast alles total generisch, altbacken und irgendwie zum Gähnen.

Wie fast die ganzen Pressekonferenzen. Hauptsache Spiele mit Action ohne Ende, Krawall und Explosionen. Das wirkt alles so dermaßen übertrieben.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2012)

obwohl ich ubisoft vermeiden will, ist das der erste Titel seit langem der
mich wirklich brennend interessiert.

Das E3 Video ist wirklich der Hammer.

Von Cyberpunk sehe ich aber irgendwie keine Spur.
Es wirkt doch seeeehr dezent (zumindest das gezeigte)

Mal im Auge behalten.

Wenn die das Game nicht mit DRM verseuchen und die Tests überwiegend sehr gut ausfallen,
dann wird das wieder mal ein Game von Ubisoft was sein Geld wert sein könnte... 

Auf jedenfall sehr interessanter Titel.
Grafik einfach nur Top.

Aber mal soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben 
Ist immer noch Ubisoft.....


----------



## MisterSmith (5. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Falls dieses Gameplay nicht gescriptet war, alles in Echtzeit 'koordiniert' wird und man wirklich absolute Handlungsfreiheit hat ...


 Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher was du mit Gameplay meinst, aber so gut wie alles an der die Spielfigur vorbei gelaufen ist, waren Scripts. Achte mal kurz nachdem er die Straße zur Hälfte überquert hat, auf die zwei die sich umarmen, genau in dem Moment als er sich diesen nähert startet die Animation, zuvor hatten die bei ihrer Umarmung eine Bewegungsstare.


----------



## robby23 (5. Juni 2012)

Die sollen sich mit ihrer neuen Konsolengeneration ruhig Zeit lassen. Je länger der Release dauert, desto mehr Aufwind bekommt der PC.

Das Spiel sieht übrigens klasse aus. Sowohl inhaltlich als auch optisch.


----------



## Malifurion (5. Juni 2012)

Alter, was das schaut ja mega geil aus! Endlich mal nen Spiel, das net so Mainstream ist.
Auch wenn ich net viel Cyberpunk erkennen kann, der Titel bleibt auf der Liste.


----------



## DerBloP (5. Juni 2012)

Also beim 3 mal betrachten ziehe ich den schluss, das das ein gescriptetes video ist, allein schon wie er just in dem moment wo das auto angefahren kommt die ampel umschaltet und alles perfekt gecrashed wird...und WIE die autos crashen, kann mMn nicht spielephysik sein, sieht doch zu gut aus um wahr zu sein...ich denke aber schon das es "Spielegrafik" ist...nur ist das hier defenetiv kein echtes Gameplay...


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2012)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Also beim 3 mal betrachten ziehe ich den schluss, das das ein gescriptetes video ist, allein schon wie er just in dem moment wo das auto angefahren kommt die ampel umschaltet und alles perfekt gecrashed wird...und WIE die autos crashen, kann mMn nicht spielephysik sein, sieht doch zu gut aus um wahr zu sein...ich denke aber schon das es "Spielegrafik" ist...nur ist das hier defenetiv kein echtes Gameplay...


 
So ähnlich sehe ich das auch.
Ich will aber nix schlecht-reden weil ein Spiel nunmal ohne einen Script nicht funktioniert.
Vor allem wenn es ein Ausschnitt einer Mission war.

Trotzdem schaut alles einfach nur saucool aus.

Man darf nicht vergessen dass es eine Präsentation eines nicht angekündigten Titels ist.

Da sollte jeder einsehen dass sie eine coole und actiongeladene Präsentation auf die Beine
stellen UND nicht nur paar 08/15 Einblicke einer simulierten Großstadt wollten.

Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die ganze Messe hat bisher mal wieder gezeigt, dass der PC einfach die geilste Plattform ist und da nichts herankommt.


 
ähem - und inwiefern kommst du zu dieser merkwürdigen ansicht?
die konferenzen der 3 konsolen-hersteller waren allesamt mehr oder weniger ein reinfall, seh ich ebenfalls so.
aber das ist wohl eher ein problem der gesamten industrie.

wo hat sich denn der pc als spieleplattform bislang besonders hervorgetan?
auf die erklärung bin ich gespannt schattenman...


----------



## Blaubarschboy94 (6. Juni 2012)

ob das gescriptet war könnt ihr außer Frage stellen. SO wie das hier zu sehen war wird das später warscheinlich nicht sein. Das sollte nur eine Demonstration sein, was in dem Spiel passiert, was man macht und wie cool das ganze ist. Das war ne vorgefertigte Mission EXTRA für die Präsentation, vlt auch etwas wie eine Vision. 
Wie das Gameplay und die Grafik im fertigen Spiel "wirklich" aussehen, erfahren wir erst, wenns so weit ist und die das Ding bald raushaun.
Ich war auch sehr angetan.. vor allem grafisch. Wenn die das so gut für den PC umsetzen, wäre das aber mal was ganz neues für Ubisoft.... so hammer grafik, so riesen unterschiede von den Grafikfeatures zu den Konsolen? Ist doch viel zu viel Aufwand für Ubisoft -> nur um die PC - Piraten Gemeinde zufrieden zu stellen (Ghost Recon Future Soldier wollten sie garnicht erst für den PC entwickeln.. nach aufschrei der Community, haben sie ihre Meinung geändert -> aus dem Grund war lange auch nur Ghost Recon "online" angekündigt).
Ich hoffe aber wirklich, dass es ein super PC Port wird, auch wenn ich es mir für die Xbox hole, ich spiele einfach lieber mit dem Controller aufm Sofa vorm Fernseher. Und solange es dann noch ganz schick aussieht langt das, meine GTX 460 packt sowieso keine Ultra Grafik mehr... und wenn sie die Portierung dann noch versaun sowieso nicht. 

zur E3 -> ich fand Microsofts Pressekonfi nicht schlecht, aber sie hatten DIE NEUE UND VERÄNDERTE beweung für den Enteratinmend Bereich mit der 360er angeküdingt.. NAJA.. so toll war Smart glass auch nicht (trozdem aber eine super idee, auf die ich mich als Windows Phone 7 besitzer, sowieso freue  )
Hoffen wir einfach mal, dass das Spiel so super wie im Video wird! 
Achja OffTopic: Die Grafik von Halo 4 wirkte jetzt nicht unebdingt aufploppend und matschig ( gut manche Boden texturen schon d: Aber die Xbox ist eben schon alt  - was soll man machen)
Bin aber auch ein riesen Fan der Reihe. 

Und jetzt gute Nacht!


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher was du mit Gameplay meinst, aber so gut wie alles an der die Spielfigur vorbei gelaufen ist, waren Scripts. Achte mal kurz nachdem er die Straße zur Hälfte überquert hat, auf die zwei die sich umarmen, genau in dem Moment als er sich diesen nähert startet die Animation, zuvor hatten die bei ihrer Umarmung eine Bewegungsstare.


Genau sowas meinte ich ... wie z.B. der eine Typ mit Regenschirm, der an der Kreuzung steht und nach dem Unfall zu einem Auto rennt und sich nach dem Befinden erkundet.

Mich würde halt interessieren, ob diese Reaktion durch die KI ausgelöst wird, oder eben vordefiniert ist, z.B. wenn der Spiele diesen Weg nimmt, das Fahrzeug von DeMarco(?) anzuhalten, dann passiert das immer 100%. Oder ob sich die Passanten wie in GTA IV verhalten, sprich die Bewegungs- und Handlungsmuster absolut unterschiedlich sind.

So oder so ... diese 10 Minuten Gameplay haben mich jedenfalls sehr neugierig gemacht.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2012)

Blaubarschboy94 schrieb:


> ob das gescriptet war könnt ihr außer Frage stellen. SO wie das hier zu sehen war wird das später warscheinlich nicht sein. Das sollte nur eine Demonstration sein, was in dem Spiel passiert, was man macht und wie cool das ganze ist. Das war ne vorgefertigte Mission EXTRA für die Präsentation, vlt auch etwas wie eine Vision.
> Wie das Gameplay und die Grafik im fertigen Spiel "wirklich" aussehen, erfahren wir erst, wenns so weit ist und die das Ding bald raushaun.


Woher weißt du das? 

Also ich denke auch das es gescriptet war, allerdings war die Grafik und auch das Gameplay durchaus, jedenfalls für den PC, State of the Art.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Mich würde halt interessieren, ob diese Reaktion durch die KI ausgelöst wird, oder eben vordefiniert ist, z.B. wenn der Spiele diesen Weg nimmt, das Fahrzeug von DeMarco(?) anzuhalten, dann passiert das immer 100%. Oder ob sich die Passanten wie in GTA IV verhalten, sprich die Bewegungs- und Handlungsmuster absolut unterschiedlich sind.
> 
> So oder so ... diese 10 Minuten Gameplay haben mich jedenfalls sehr neugierig gemacht.


 Zu dem Mann mit dem Regenschirm, ich denke da der zuvor schon an der passenden Stelle steht, ist das so vorgesehen. Aber z. B. das die Frau in dem Auto erschossen wird, ist denke ich kein Script, dafür war eigentlich der Zeitpunkt zu spät, die Gegner hätten wohl schon erledigt sein können.

Außerdem kann man die Zivilisten in den Autos retten, es erschien ein 'Rescue' über dem Auto, deshalb bin ich mir da zumindest relativ sicher, dass dieses nicht automatisch so ablaufen muss und kein vorgefertigtes Script ist.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2012)

Allerdings wäre es etwas affig, wenn bestimmte Passanten *immer* an Ort und Stelle stehen und bei bestimmten Dingen *immer* nach Script arbeiten. Egal ob es nun ein Mann mit Regenschirm ist oder eine Frau ... ich glaube solche Details würden mir den Spielspass schon ein wenig vermiesen. 



Aber schauen wir mal ... das Spiel kommt ja bestimmt bald, quasi morgen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2012)

Optisch auf jeden Fall beeindruckend (und in vielen Szenen kann man tatsächlich die AnvilNext-Engine erahnen. Die Art und Weise wie von Ingame-Cutscenes wieder zurück zur eigentlich Spiel-Position gewechselt wird, die Bewegungen der Charaktere, das Mimikspiel).Die Umgebungsgestaltung find ich richtig gelungen (Bäume wiegen sich im Wind, ebenso Sonnenschirme, die Wettereffekte wie Regen und die nassen Straßen...)...
Ich frage mich nur was das Spiel tatsächlich sein soll: Ein Action-Adventure im Stile AC/GTA oder eher ein 3rd-Person-Shooter mit wenigen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten und Fahrelementen...  Hmm... Momentan noch schwierig zu beurteilen.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre es etwas affig, wenn bestimmte Passanten *immer* an Ort und Stelle stehen und bei bestimmten Dingen *immer* nach Script arbeiten...


 Gut, dass kann man natürlich noch nicht beurteilen, mir fiel halt nur vor der genannten Straßenüberquerung auf, das ein relativ großer Teil der Leute auf der anderen Seite etwas Regungslos waren und der Spieler die Ansicht vielleicht nicht ganz ohne Grund in Richtung Straße geschwenkt hat.

EDIT: Wobei wenn ich es mir recht überlege, macht es schon Sinn, bevor man die Straße überquert zu schauen, ob Autos kommen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

Wundervoll. 
Das ist genau das was ich sehen will. 
Ich will nicht in ein Auto crashen und sehen, dass der Fahrer regungslos sitzenbleibt. Wenn Ich eine Rakete in eine Kreuzung feuere, will ich die Auswirkungen nicht nur an einer Explosion sehen. Ich will, dass sich die Reporterin aufregt, wenn ihre Kamera ausfällt, dass Leute unterschiedlich auf das Jam ihrer Hadys reagieren. Dass Passanten Unfallopfern aus den Wagen helfen und ein Mann um seine verstorbene Frau weint. Authentizität ist das Stichwort. Und wenn es umgesetzt wird, wie im Trailer gesehen erwartet uns Großes. 
Man wird noch Träumen  dürfen...


----------



## MrFob (6. Juni 2012)

Erst CD Projekt RED, jetzt Ubisoft. Man merkt schon wie nch dem Erflog von Deus Ex HR langsam alle mal wieder auf die selbe Thematik zusteuern. Beschweren moechte ich mich allerdings noch nicht. Immerhin sehen beide Projeke sehr interessant und unterschiedlich aus and solange die Atmosphaere stimmt, bin ich dabei.

Uberhaupt finde ich, dass Ubisoft ein ziemlich imposantes line-up auf dieser E3 zu bieten hat, auch wenn Assassins Creed 3, Splinter Cell Blacklist, Far Cry 3 und nun eben Watch Dogs alle in eine sehr aehnliche Richtung gehen, solange es die richtige Richtung ist have ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

MrFob schrieb:


> Erst CD Projekt RED, jetzt Ubisoft. Man merkt schon wie nch dem Erflog von Deus Ex HR langsam alle mal wieder auf die selbe Thematik zusteuern. Beschweren moechte ich mich allerdings noch nicht. Immerhin sehen beide Projeke sehr interessant und unterschiedlich aus and solange die Atmosphaere stimmt, bin ich dabei.



Deus Ex war in der Tat erfolgreich:
Deus Ex 3: Human Revolution – Verkaufszahlen veröffentlicht

trotzdem weiß ich nicht, ob man da Parallelen ziehen muss. 
Da gab es Spiele, die weit erfolgreicher waren und nach denen man sich richten könnte.
Vielleicht zeichnet sich hier einfach ein Trend ab, wie bei Farben in der Modewelt. Obwohl man aus zwei Spiele noch keinen Trend ableiten kann.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2012)

Naja, im Fantasy Bereich gibt es ja schon einen Haufen hervorragender Spiele.

Aber seit Neuromancer (1984) oder Shadowrun (1989) sind eigentlich nur eine Handvoll brauchbarer Spiele im "Cyberpunk" (oder ähnlichem) Setting erschienen. Da wären zB die Familie um "System Shock" und "Deus Ex", "Syndicate", "Dreamweb" oder "Beneath a Steel Sky"... noch sehr überschaubar.

Es gab zwar ein paar ambitionierte Versuche wie "Shadowrun Online", die "Neocron" Serie, "The Matrix Online", "Restricted Area" (hätte gerne einen zweiten Teil gesehen), "Syndicate (2012)"... welche aber recht untergegangen sind.

So gesehen, besteht da eh Nachholbedarf. Das jetzt so viele ähnliche Spiele herauskommen, mag ein Zufall sein. 
Vermutlich der selbe Zufall, der "Disney Pixar" und "Dreamworks" fast gleichzeitig Filme über Insekten oder Fische machen lässt.


----------



## Blaubarschboy94 (6. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das?
> 
> Also ich denke auch das es gescriptet war, allerdings war die Grafik und auch das Gameplay durchaus, jedenfalls für den PC, State of the Art.



Klar, die PCs packen die Grafik, aber da du ja schon bemerkt haben solltest, dass ubisoft wohl den PC nicht gerade als Lead nimmt, sollten wir davon ausgehen, dass sie sich wohl eher auf die Konsolen konzentrieren werden. Wenn alles gut läuft, sieht das Spiel am Ende wirklich so schön aus, aber ich denke es war einfach eine Demonstration, eine Vision des Games. Woher ich das weis? Ich weis das doch garnicht, ich vermute hier lediglich  Oder gebe meinen Gedanken freien lauf


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2012)

Blaubarschboy94 schrieb:


> Klar, die PCs packen die Grafik, aber da du ja schon bemerkt haben solltest, dass ubisoft wohl den PC nicht gerade als Lead nimmt, [...]


Mag ja alles sein, nur lief die Präsentation von Watch Dogs auf einem PC, gesteuert wurde mit einem 360 Controller. 
Da es mehr als flüssig lief, würde ich es absolut nicht verstehen, wenn diese grafische Qualität nicht beibehalten wird, warum auch nicht? Vllt. war es ja wirklich das Optimum, zwei GTX 680 Grafikkarten oder sonst was, nur kann man bei der PC Version durchaus eine Skalierung einbauen.

Ich denke schon, dass das fertige Produkt in etwa so aussehen wird, wie in dem Video.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mag ja alles sein, nur lief die Präsentation von Watch Dogs auf einem PC, gesteuert wurde mit einem 360 Controller.
> Da es mehr als flüssig lief, würde ich es absolut nicht verstehen, wenn diese grafische Qualität nicht beibehalten wird, warum auch nicht? Vllt. war es ja wirklich das Optimum, zwei GTX 680 Grafikkarten oder sonst was, nur kann man bei der PC Version durchaus eine Skalierung einbauen.
> 
> Ich denke schon, dass das fertige Produkt in etwa so aussehen wird, wie in dem Video.



Skalierung ist bei Publishern sehr unbeliebt, wenn der untere Durchschnittsrechnerbesitzer nicht alles auf Ultra stellen kann, wird der Aufschrei wieder groß. Da stellt man es lieber so ein, dass selbst die Mittelmäßigsten Rechner mit der höchsten Einstellung auskommen.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das?
> 
> Also ich denke auch das es gescriptet war, allerdings war die Grafik und auch das Gameplay durchaus, jedenfalls für den PC, State of the Art.


 
Grundsätzlich kann man immer davon ausgehen dass 
man so gut wie nie die gleiche Qualität auf den Bildschirm bekommt
wie es mal "irgendwann" auf einer Präsentation schmackhaft gemacht wurde.

Und das trifft wohl auf so nahezu jeden Titel.

Wenn Watch Dogs jetzt rauskommen würde, wärs eine Granate.

Aber der Release zieht sich noch soo lange hin,
da wird die Euphorie doch etwas nachlassen und andere Games werden in der Zeit 
locker nachkommen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Skalierung ist bei Publishern sehr unbeliebt, wenn der untere Durchschnittsrechnerbesitzer nicht alles auf Ultra stellen kann, wird der Aufschrei wieder groß. Da stellt man es lieber so ein, dass selbst die Mittelmäßigsten Rechner mit der höchsten Einstellung auskommen.


Pauschalisierung 4tw!  



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kann man immer davon ausgehen dass
> man so gut wie nie die gleiche Qualität auf den Bildschirm bekommt
> wie es mal "irgendwann" auf einer Präsentation schmackhaft gemacht wurde.
> 
> Und das trifft wohl auf so nahezu jeden Titel.


... magst du jetzt noch Beispiele bringen, vorallem von Spielen, die auf der E3 'live' präsentiert wurden? 

Ich mag dir ja bei schmuddeligen Renderfilmchen recht geben, aber mir fällt ad hoc kein Spiel ein, was auf der E3 der breiten Masse *live* präsentiert wurde und anschließend im Handel *nicht* die gleiche Grafik geboten hat.

Klär mich auf ...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Pauschalisierung 4tw!


 

Öhöm... Wir reden von Ubisoft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... magst du jetzt noch Beispiele bringen, vorallem von Spielen, die auf der E3 'live' präsentiert wurden?
> 
> Ich mag dir ja bei schmuddeligen Renderfilmchen recht geben, aber mir fällt ad hoc kein Spiel ein, was auf der E3 der breiten Masse *live* präsentiert wurde und anschließend im Handel *nicht* die gleiche Grafik geboten hat.
> 
> Klär mich auf ...


Kann man "C&C: Tiberian Sun" dazu zählen ? Was man damals auf der Messe sah und das was am Ende herauskam waren zwei arg unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähem - und inwiefern kommst du zu dieser merkwürdigen ansicht?
> die konferenzen der 3 konsolen-hersteller waren allesamt mehr oder weniger ein reinfall, seh ich ebenfalls so.
> aber das ist wohl eher ein problem der gesamten industrie.
> 
> ...


 
ich hatte auch nicht wirklich mit einer antwort gerechnet, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hatte auch nicht wirklich mit einer antwort gerechnet, wenn ich ehrlich bin.


 
Naja, ich bin ja auch nicht 24 Stunden online  Aber was soll man da noch groß erklären? Ich hab ja schon so manches bei meinen ersten Beiträgen geschrieben. Und es hat ja auch jeder bei den Pressekonferenzen gesehen. Wenn etwas auf dem PC präsentiert wurde (beispielsweise dieses Jahr Watch Dogs & letztes Jahr Battlefield 3), dann machte das mit Abstand den besten Eindruck. Konsolen(versionen) wirken da einfach extrem altbacken.
Deswegen würde ich mir wünschen, dass auf solch' einer Messe auch mal AMD oder Nvidia auftritt und ein paar PC Spiele oder PC Versionen zeigt.


----------



## svd (6. Juni 2012)

Es ist aber viel einfacher, jemandem ein kabelloses Gamepad in die Hand zu drücken und auf die Bühne zu scheuchen, als ihm ein wassergekühltes SLI/CF System auf den Rücken und Tisch mit Tastatur und Maus vor den Bauch zu schnallen.
Mit dem Hinweis, er möge nicht über das Verlängerungskabel stolpern und sich so zum Affen machen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Juni 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Es ist aber viel einfacher, jemandem ein kabelloses Gamepad in die Hand zu drücken und auf die Bühne zu scheuchen, als ihm ein wassergekühltes SLI/CF System auf den Rücken und Tisch mit Tastatur und Maus vor den Bauch zu schnallen.
> Mit dem Hinweis, er möge nicht über das Verlängerungskabel stolpern und sich so zum Affen machen.



DAS wäre eine gute Pressekonferenz


----------



## ING (6. Juni 2012)

wie ich in dem anderen thread schon erwähnte hab ich auch dein eindruck das es sich bei dem trailer um ein target rendering handelt und die aussage "lief auf einem highend pc" steht nicht im widerspruch dazu das man nur ein video gezeigt hat denn selbiger ist nötig wenn man ein 4k video (angemessen für eine große anzeigefläche) ruckelfrei wiedergeben möchte 

ich hab jedenfalls meine zweifel das man eine derartige simulation (nichts anderes ist es was im video angedeutet wurde) auf der akteullen konsolen generation umsetzen kann, schon garnicht in einem open world setting. ich lass mich aber natürlich gern vom gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## Patpadi (24. Februar 2013)

Was für eine Unzuverlässige Seite eure Infos sind richtig fürn Arsch erst letztens hat Amazon die Wii U und die Ps4 Version von Watch Dogs gelistet ....


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2013)

Patpadi schrieb:


> Was für eine Unzuverlässige Seite eure Infos sind richtig fürn Arsch erst letztens hat Amazon die Wii U und die Ps4 Version von Watch Dogs gelistet ....


 
*facepalm*
ähm, Bub, dir ist aber schon aufgefallen das die News hier schon so 8 Monate alt ist?
Ein klarer Fall von PEBCAK


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> ähm, Bub, dir ist aber schon aufgefallen das die News hier schon so 8 Monate alt ist?
> Ein klarer Fall von PEBCAK


 So ganz unrecht hat er aber auch nicht, zumindest die Schlagzeile dieser News liest sich, als stehe es definitiv fest, dass keine Umsetzung für die Wii U geplant sei.

Auch wenn dann im Text selbst es sich ganz anders darstellt und relativiert wird.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> So ganz unrecht hat er aber auch nicht, zumindest die Schlagzeile dieser News liest sich, als stehe es definitiv fest, dass keine Umsetzung für die Wii U geplant sei.
> 
> Auch wenn dann im Text selbst es sich ganz anders darstellt und relativiert wird.


 
naja, wenn dann wär´s aber auch so ein Fall von einem Blinden Huhn das zufällig ein Korn findet, wobei Korn wohl auch eine Rolle gespielt haben könnte bei dem seinem Konsolenflaming heute, also manche
Wobei man aber auch sehen sollte, das so ein Händler das auch auf Verdacht schon mal anbietet und naja, immerhin kam die Quelle von der News auch vom Ubi-Chef


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei man aber auch sehen sollte, das so ein Händler das auch auf Verdacht schon mal anbietet und naja, immerhin kam die Quelle von der News auch vom Ubi-Chef


 Ja, das schon, man kann 'keine Wii U' natürlich auch anders interpretieren, nämlich dass es vorläufig nicht geplant ist. Eigentlich ist dieser Zusatz alleine schon Humbug, die Konsole war ja zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einmal auf dem Markt. Also was bringt es einem dieses zu wissen, wenn man es so auslegt wie zuvor erwähnt?

Egal, die Überschriften bei PCGames.de nehme ich sowieso nicht ernst.


----------



## der-jan (24. Februar 2013)

die aussage bezüglich ps4 und wii u stammt nicht von amazon allein sondern soll vor 3 tagen als pressemitteilung rausgegangen sein



ich bin mal gespannt wie der optische unterschied zwischen der ps3 und ps4 version am ende aussehen wird - wenn es dazu kommt...

aber am meisten bin ich echt gespannt wie sich der titel überhaupt verkaufen wird - ich rechne so mit 2-3 mio - also recht ok aber weit hinter gta oder anderen "schwergewichten"
welchen wirklich großen hit hatte ubi eigentlich in den letzten jahren? eigentlich nur die assassins creed titel kamen so auf 8-12 mio oder?


----------



## der-jan (24. Februar 2013)

UBISOFT®'S GROUNDBREAKING NEW TITLE
 WATCH_DOGS™ TO DEBUT ON PLAYSTATION®4 COMPUTER ENTERTAINMENT SYSTEM AT LAUNCH

 Ubisoft® Showcases Exclusive Live Demo at PlayStation® Meeting 2013

 NEW YORK - February 20, 2013 - Today, following the announcement of the PlayStation®4 from Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. (SCE), Ubisoft® revealed that its highly anticipated open world action-adventure game, Watch_Dogs™, will be available for the launch of the new system.

 As demonstrated onstage today at PlayStation Meeting 2013, Watch_Dogs' ambitious scope illustrates that Ubisoft is once again at the forefront of new technologies, giving freedom to development teams to create unprecedented entertainment experiences. Development of Watch_Dogs is being led by Ubisoft Montreal, with support from Ubisoft's Bucharest, Paris, Quebec and Reflections studios. Receiving more than 83 awards and nominations at E3 2012 where it was first announced, Watch_Dogs blends cutting-edge technologies and sophisticated game design into a realistic, living open world.

 In Watch_Dogs, players will experience the realities of living in our fully connected society, where individuals and corporations are at risk of exposure by our ever-increasing reliance on networks and technology.

 Players will assume the role of Aiden Pearce, a new type of vigilante who, with the help of his smartphone, will use his ability to hack into Chicago's central operating system (ctOS) and control almost every element of the city. Aiden will be able to tap into the city's omnipresent security cameras, download personal information to locate a target, control systems such as traffic lights or public transportation to stop a chase, and more. The city of Chicago is now the ultimate weapon.

 "Ubisoft has a strong history of supporting new technologies with unique and creative offerings," said Yves Guillemot, chief executive officer, Ubisoft. "The power and capability of the PS4 allows the Watch_Dogs team to further push the boundaries of what was previously thought possible in interactive entertainment."

* Watch_Dogs will be available on PS4 at launch, along with its release on the PlayStation®3 computer entertainment system, Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, the Wii U™ system from Nintendo and Windows PC. *

 Stay connected to Watch_Dogs by visiting the official website: http://www.watchdogsgame.com, Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/watchdogsgame and Twitter account: http://twitter.com/watchdogsgame.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Februar 2013)

Und ich bin mir sicher, Ubisoft bringt es wieder fertig und veröffentlicht die PC-Version einen Monat nach den Konsolenfassungen. Man will ja nicht, dass die PS4-Käufer merken, dass sie sich Watch Dogs für einen mutmaßlich geringeren Preis am PC hätten kaufen können und dort die gleiche, wenn nicht gar bessere Grafikqualität bekommen. Aber was rede ich da, Ubisoft will mit der verzögerten Veröffentlichungsstrategie natürlich nur den Raubkopierern ein Bein stellen ...


----------



## der-jan (24. Februar 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir sicher, Ubisoft bringt es wieder fertig und veröffentlicht die PC-Version einen Monat nach den Konsolenfassungen. Man will ja nicht, dass die PS4-Käufer merken, dass sie sich Watch Dogs für einen mutmaßlich geringeren Preis am PC hätten kaufen können und dort die gleiche, wenn nicht gar bessere Grafikqualität bekommen. Aber was rede ich da, Ubisoft will mit der verzögerten Veröffentlichungsstrategie natürlich nur den Raubkopierern ein Bein stellen ...



klar gibt es mittlerweile genug spieler in deutschland die sowohl pc konsole als "spielgerät" haben - aber ich bin mir wiederum sicher, daß zum zeitpunkt der veröffentlichung von watch dogs nur sehr sehr wenige leute gleichzeitig gerade ein ps4 erworben haben sowie einen leistungsstarken pc besitzen - lass das wenns hoch kommt mal 1000 mann sein - von daher glaube ich nicht, daß ubi den gleichen gedankengang hat wie du 
natürlich kann es sein, daß die pc version später kommt - dazu ist einfach der markt zu unbedeutend - aber nicht aufgrund deiner argumentation


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Februar 2013)

Da können sie sich auf den Kopf stellen, wie sie wollen. Mich bringt niemand dazu, eine Konsole zu kaufen. 
Und nein, das soll kein Konsolenhass-Beitrag sein, sondern einen für den PC, den ich immer unterstützen werde.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> klar gibt es mittlerweile genug spieler in deutschland die sowohl pc konsole als "spielgerät" haben - aber ich bin mir wiederum sicher, daß zum zeitpunkt der veröffentlichung von watch dogs nur sehr sehr wenige leute gleichzeitig gerade ein ps4 erworben haben sowie einen leistungsstarken pc besitzen - lass das wenns hoch kommt mal 1000 mann sein - von daher glaube ich nicht, daß ubi den gleichen gedankengang hat wie du
> natürlich kann es sein, daß die pc version später kommt - dazu ist einfach der markt zu unbedeutend - aber nicht aufgrund deiner argumentation


 
Aber deine Arugmentation ist ja auch nicht unbedingt einleuchtend. Warum die PC-Version zurückhalten, weil (angeblich - in Zeiten von Digitalverkäufen ist das gar nicht mehr so sicher wie immer behauptet) die Verkaufszahlen vermutlich gering ausfallen? Ubisofts Begründung war zu Anfang ja immer die Gefahr der Raubkopierer: Man veröffentlicht die (leicht zu kopierende) PC-Version nicht sofort, um erst einmal die Verkäufe auf den Konsolen einzustreichen.

P.S: Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, sollte sich mal diesen Artikel durchlesen. Der deckt auf anschauliche Weise auf, dass die Mär vom ach so schwachen PC-Markt totaler Schmarn ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. Februar 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ubisofts Begründung war zu Anfang ja immer die Gefahr der Raubkopierer: Man veröffentlicht die (leicht zu kopierende) PC-Version nicht sofort, um erst einmal die Verkäufe auf den Konsolen einzustreichen.


 Ich habe keine Ahnung ob diese Aussage stimmt, aber nach den Erfahrungen mit Ubisoft, wie z. B. den Always Online DRM wird es immer geben, glaube ich denen kein Wort mehr.

Ich werde mir eine Konsole der nächsten Generation kaufen, egal ob es eine Onlineaktivierung auch für Singleplayerspiele geben wird oder nicht.

Aber Watch Dogs eher nicht, trotzdem werde ich es im Auge behalten, vielleicht ändere ich meine Meinung noch.


----------



## der-jan (24. Februar 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aber deine Arugmentation ist ja auch nicht unbedingt einleuchtend.


ich argumentiere ja gar nicht bezüglich einer erklärung so wie du sondern bring nur ein "kann sein" daß später weil es ist nicht wichtig - 
mir ging es nur darum deine argumentation in frage zu stellen 



> Warum die PC-Version zurückhalten, weil (angeblich - in Zeiten von Digitalverkäufen ist das gar nicht mehr so sicher wie immer behauptet) die Verkaufszahlen vermutlich gering ausfallen?


 nicht zurückhalten sondern einfach nicht mit gleicher energie den release vorantreiben - eben weil es unbedeutend ist - und digitale verkäufe haben nichts am kaufverhalten der pc spieler geändert  , da kaufen nicht mehr leute jetzt pc spiele  nur ein paar titel gehen wirklich gut und das sind immer titel welche über nen account gehen, , also multiplayergeschichten, soloplayer wie watchdogs hingegen.... nimm assassins creed, der pc anteil dort ist so gut wie maginal



> P.S: Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, sollte sich mal diesen Artikel durchlesen. Der deckt auf anschauliche Weise auf, dass die Mär vom ach so schwachen PC-Markt totaler Schmarn ist.


 trifft nicht ganz - denn wie viele wichtige fps gibt es auf dem pc? battlefield 3 hat sich ok verkauft auf pc, bei der cod reihe sind die pc verkäufe schwach, bei crysis 2 waren die pc verkäufe nicht berauschend usw - 
na und bei open world titeln wie gta, mafia, und wie jetzt watch dogs sieht es bezüglich pc verkaufszahlen immer mau aus


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> trifft nicht ganz - denn wie viele wichtige fps gibt es auf dem pc? battlefield 3 hat sich ok verkauft auf pc, bei der cod reihe sind die pc verkäufe schwach, bei crysis 2 waren die pc verkäufe nicht berauschend usw -
> na und bei open world titeln wie gta, mafia, und wie jetzt watch dogs sieht es bezüglich pc verkaufszahlen immer mau aus


 
Da würde ich eben wirklich mal gerne echte Zahlen sehen. Und da Steam keine Zahlen herausgibt, sind solche Aussagen über den PC-Markt ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen. Wir leben nun mal in einer Zeit, in der Retail-Verkäufe auf dem PC nicht mehr schlüssig Auskunft über den gesamten Verkaufserfolg eines Spiels Auskunft geben.


----------



## der-jan (24. Februar 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Da würde ich eben wirklich mal gerne echte Zahlen sehen. Und da Steam keine Zahlen herausgibt, sind solche Aussagen über den PC-Markt ziemlich aus der Luft gegriffen. Wir leben nun mal in einer Zeit, in der Retail-Verkäufe auf dem PC nicht mehr schlüssig Auskunft über den gesamten Verkaufserfolg eines Spiels Auskunft geben.



wie jetzt? sollen wir uns einigen, daß weil valve bei steam keine zahlen rausrückt - halt überhaupt nicht gesagt werden kann wie der pc markt steht? ok machen wir so 

dann  anders - schlussfolgern aus beobachtung: bist du nicht auch der meinung, daß die pr abteilungen und gar die spieleentwickler selbst dem pc relative wenig aufmerksamkeit schenken? wenn der pc spielemarkt groß wäre - dann wären doch auch die bemühungen groß eben diesen markt zu besetzen oder nicht? 

du bist doch selbst damit gekommen, daß du glaubst ubi bringt watch dogs einen monat später - würden die das machen wenn sie glauben der pc markt wäre deutlich größer als der markt der ps4 version zum zeitpunkt des watch dogs releases?
und bis jetzt gibt es keinen wirklichen hype um die ps4 - man braucht nicht davon ausgehen daß sony einen so schleppenden verkaufsstart wie nindendo erleben wird - aber daß die leute den händlern die ps4 aus den händen reißen wird...damit kann man auch nicht rechnen


----------

